# Điều không được thực hiện khi giảm cân



## Vietcorset (15/1/19)

_Tập luyện quá mức, nhịn đói thường xuyên, uống thuốc _giảm cân_ là những cách giảm cân không lành mạnh. Chị em cần phả sửa ngay trước khi quá muộn._

Khi chị em rơi vào tình trạng thừa cân hay béo phì…bạn sẽ có suy nghĩ phải tìm mọi cách để giảm cân một cách nhanh chóng. Tuy nhiên lại có một số cách giảm cân bạn nghĩ là nó hiệu quả. Nhưng thực chất lại tiềm ẩn những tác hại xấu đối với sức khỏe của bạn. Dưới đây là một số cách giảm cân mà nhiều người chị em phạm phải nhất. Việt Corset mong chị em hãy tìm hiểu ngay để có thể khắc phục sớm nhất có thể.

*Nhịn ăn*
Một số người thường nghĩ rằng, chỉ cần chăm nhịn vài bữa là cân nặng sẽ giảm xuống một cách nhanh chóng. Nhưng thực tế thì phương pháp này lại gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe của bạn. Đặc biệt cách giảm cân này còn làm thiếu hụt đi các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết. Có thể gây nguy cỡ bị suy dinh dưỡng về sau.
Thay vào đó, bạn hãy uống nhiều nước, bổ sung các loại thực phẩm giàu chất xơ. Kết hợp cùng các phương pháp tập luyện hàng ngày thay vì cố nhị ăn các bữa ăn trong ngày.

*Ăn thoải mái xong rồi lại nôn ra*
Nhiều chị em thường truyền tai nhau cách giảm cân đơn giản là cứ ăn vô tư rồi móc họng để nôn hết các thức ăn. Vậy nhưng đây là một cách giảm cân không hề lạnh mạnh một chút nào. Nó còn là nguy cơ dẫn đến các bệnh về thực quản, răng miệng,…
Bạn nên chú ý lựa chọn các loại thực phẩm lành mạnh trong mỗi bữa ăn. Và chỉ ăn ở một lượng vừa đủ. Điều này giúp bạn kiểm soát cơ thể tốt hơn. Tránh ăn uống vô tội vạ gây tăng cân mất kiểm soát.

*Tập thể thao quá sức*

_



_
_Tập luyện quá sức không phải là điều tốt trong quá trình giảm cân_​
Tập luyện đều đặn mỗi ngày là một thói quen tốt. Nhưng nếu bạn tập quá mức so với quy định thì nguy cơ cao bạn sẽ bị chấn thương, gây mất nước, suy nhược cơ thể…nó không phải cách giảm cân đúng đắn
Theo hiệp hội tim mạch ở Mỹ đã khuyến cáo thì mỗi ngày, bạn nên dành ra khoảng 30 phút tập luyện. Tập 5 buổi trong tuần và dành 2 ngày để thư giản nghỉ ngơi lấy lại năng lượng. Chứ không nên tập luyện quá sức gây căng thẳng lên các vùng cơ. Ngoài ra có thể kèm việc đeo gen nịt bụng để hỗ trợ giảm cân một cách hiệu quả hơn. Vòng eo hình chữ S sẽ sớm hình thành khi sử dụng gen nịt bụng trong quá trình tập luyện.

*Cắt đi quá nhiều lượng calo trong khẩu phần ăn*
Việc cắt giảm đi calo hoàn toàn có thể làm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe của bạn. Mặc dù nó có đem lại tác dụng giảm cân nhanh. Nhưng lại dễ gây ra hội chứng chuyển hóa hoặc kháng insulin. Theo đó nếu quá trình trao đổi chất không được diễn ra thuận lợi. Thì cơ thể bạn cũng mất đi các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết.
Hãy nên duy trì tối đa 1200 calo mỗi ngày. Đảm bảo trong mỗi bữa ăn có đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết như protein, chất béo, vitamin và khoáng chất.

*Uống thuốc giảm cân*

_



_
_Thuốc giảm cân không nằm trong các mục giảm cân lành mạnh_​Trên thị trường hiện nay xuất hiện nhiều loại thuốc giảm cân với những lời quảng cáo hấp dẫn đi kèm. Dù vậy các chuyên gia đã nhiều lần cảnh báo. Phần lớn các loại thuốc này chứa nhiều caffeine và thuốc lợi tiếu. Có thể gây mất nước, đau đầu, căng thẳng… điều này khiến cơ thể suy nhược và mất cân nhanh.

Vì vậy nếu muốn giảm cân nhanh thì bạn nên cân bằng chế độ ăn lành mạnh với những phương pháp tập luyện khoa học. Kết hợp sử dụng gen nịt bụng hợp lý. Thay vì uống thuốc không rõ nguồn gốc qua những lời quảng cáo.


----------

